# NHR tax scheme application - professional help needed?



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi
This may seem like a naïve question but can I apply for NHR status myself (I fit one of the listed professions) or is it advisable to have an accountant/tax specialist help? I am employed and paid by a company in the UK but working remotely in Portugal for the last 4+months. 
Thanks.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, you can do it yourself, its not that difficult. However, there are conditions for applying for NHR.
Below is good step-by-step guide. If you already have NIF and registered as resident, all you need is online account access.









Non-Habitual Residents - the step-by-step process to get NHR - Portugal Resident


Non-Habitual Residents - the step-by-step process to get NHR. “Non-habitual residents” are considered to be individuals who transfer their residence to Portugal and who, at least in the five years prior to registration as a “resident”, have not maintained their tax domicile in Portuguese territory.




www.portugalresident.com


----------



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Yes, you can do it yourself, its not that difficult. However, there are conditions for applying for NHR.
> Below is good step-by-step guide. If you already have NIF and registered as resident, all you need is online account access.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! That link helps a lot. 
One question - where it says "*2nd phase:* Alteration of statute at the Tax Authority to fiscal resident in Portugal, for which the individual must present: Portuguese taxpayer number; Certified copy of lease contract/purchase and sale contract of property in Portugal for permanent residency; Certificate of residence." - Do I have to submit all of these? I don't actually own a property and we are staying with friends of my husband who have kindly given us a room whilst we settle in so there is no formal (or informal) rent agreement in place. I do have my taxpayer number and certificate of residence. 
Thanks again.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

If you have EU CRUE residency certificate, it will be accepted as proof of address at Financas.
They are looking for only one official document showing address with your name on it.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Anya Hargreaves said:


> ...so there is no formal (or informal) rent agreement in place.


One way to prove you have accommodations is a letter from someone with whom you'll stay. Submit an official letter of invitation (Term of Responsibility Form) signed by your host. The host's signature on the form must be notarized in
Portugal and a copy of your host's identity card included.

I put a PDF of the form on my Google Drive for you to download if you want:








term-o-de-responsabilidade_PT-EN.pdf







drive.google.com


----------

